# digi body



## kiddie (Jul 8, 2011)

so im redoing my whole first attempt at a suit and what not  and i want to make this one a full suit but i dont know ow to go about making a digigrade body. ive heard its one suit and the ive seen it made as a shirt and pants style. how do i do about this, how much fur and what will i need? >_<


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 8, 2011)

Have you checked the stickies yet?


----------



## kiddie (Jul 8, 2011)

stickies? i must be missing something


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 8, 2011)

When looking at the list of threads, go to the very top threads. Those are the stickies (labelled as stickies) and have lots of links to help fursuit makers.


----------

